# Anyone ride with their little toddlers? :)



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I personally do not, my youngest has legs as long as mine. And None of my family will let me borrow there kids. Sissies. 

I do know where there's a well worn 8" saddle though....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

That's adorable. My kids are teens now so riding their own horses. I do have one of those buddy seat thingys that we acquired and I don't think it's ever been used.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

My 3yo sister rides with me on my horse, but she's scared of riding her own mini 😆 I'd add pictures, but I can't from my phone.

BTW, your horse's mane is AMAZING!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Btw, anyone know where I can get a tiny riding helmet that would fit a 2YO?


I have this one for my lesson kids: Aegis Junior Pony Helmet - Horse.com

I don't have access to any really little kids to try it on but it is REALLY small (and it has one of those dials in the back so it can get even smaller). I've had it on 4 year olds with no issue and room to get smaller.
My lesson kids say it's really comfy and I often have to tell them to take it off - they forget it's on! :lol:

This one is also tiny and a bit cuter: Aegis Junior Pony Graphics Helmet - Horse.com

Kids without helmets on horses really scare the living daylights out of me. I'm glad you're looking into helmets!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to! When my granddaughter was almost 2, she decided she wanted to ride by herself (leadline, lets not get crazy here!), however we always have a sidewalker, Gramps, and when her head fit a helmet, she wears one. First picture is Arleigh & me with her at 2 months old, next is just her at 22 months old.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ ah! She is soooooo tiny on that horse @ 2 months!! Awwwww


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Awww! Love those pictures! Toooo adorable.

Phly~ Well, they should! Sissies is right. Ha ha.

Farmchic~ Just the other day we took her riding again, and this time we put her up on a really old, dependable mare on a teeny tiny saddle. My BO put one of those little buddy seat things you were taking about on there so she could have her feet in the stirrups. It was so adorable! My mom and I sidewalked with her and my sister lead. Unfortunately, we forgot to take pictures.  Next time I'll be sure to though. We had her saying. "Whoa", and "Walk on". Not that the horse has any idea what she's saying, but it's awful cute. She'd also make the clucking noises to try to make the horse walk faster. When she was up with me on my horse that's what I did sometimes and she copied!

ilovepie~ Aww. I hope you can get on a computer or something to post those pictures. I'd love to see!

And thank you very much! I love her mane too.  And I like playing around with it.

Wallaby~ Thanks a lot for those links! Really helpful. I'll take a closer look at them here in a minute. 

Waresbare~ Again, those pics are so adorable! She looks so proud of her little self in that second picture.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Troxel makes teeny helmets. I have one for my 9yr old that goes small enough to fit a friend's 18mo old.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just ordered a Troxel for my grandson. I can guarantee you he will not be on a horse with me or anyone else until we have one that fits him. He will also wear it when in the barn around the horses. Just MY rule. Just like when he is at my house lifejacket is mandatory to go on the dock. Same principle. 

I certainly would never take the chance of my own kids riding without one, let alone someone elses.:?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Never rode with toddlers as my concern was if the horse suddenly spooke and we both came off would I land on the child. Our seat isn't as good as it could be when there's a wee one occupying part of the saddle.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> I just ordered a Troxel for my grandson. I can guarantee you he will not be on a horse with me or anyone else until we have one that fits him. He will also wear it when in the barn around the horses. Just MY rule. Just like when he is at my house lifejacket is mandatory to go on the dock. Same principle.
> 
> I certainly would never take the chance of my own kids riding without one, let alone someone elses.:?


Totally agree. My parents made me wear a helmet whenever I was around horses until I was about 12. Even then, I'd get the stink eye when I chose not to.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Aw! She's precious and looks like she's having so much fun!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Well it looks like we'll be getting a tiny helmet very soon! Then I can go outside more with her without worrying if something might happen.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

A simple helmet question...would a toddler size bike helmet be safe? That little cutie would then be able to use the same one for the horse and her tricycle, if she has one.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help it, this is driving me nuts. Your curb chain is attached to your bit incorrectly. It should be on the purchase rings (where the head stall attaches to the bridle) not on those loops near the mouthpiece. 

Cute pics, btw.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

My daughter is JUST getting interested in my horse. At first with my friend's horse she was very scared to get in the saddle but lately she's been begging to ride my mare. SO! The hunt is on for an appropriate kid's horse she can learn on now that she might actually pay it attention.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Dustbunny ~ Okay both my mom and my instructor said a bicycle helmet would work just fine. She can use it with horseback, tricycles, and little roller skates Mom is getting her (to skate on the carpet in the house for now).

Sahara~ I asked my instructor about why she had it there. She said that a while ago there was a problem and so she did that instead of putting it on the purchase rings. She didn't tell me what the problem was, but whatever! I will change it. Thanks for pointing that out.

ThirteenAcres~ This little girly was scared of horses when she was about a year old, but now she loves going to the barn more than anything else. She's one happy little cowgirl.

I hope your daughter will stay interested!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

FYI-Bicycle helmets do not have the coverage that riding helmets do. I would be really cautious telling folks it is fine, and will work. Personally-my toddler is worth more than the price of a helmet. I think I will go with the right one.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Aegis, Troxel and IRH all have helmet models that fit small children (ours got their first one by 18 months... By Aegis, right now I think they both have IRH because the dial adjuster on the Aegis broke)... You can also get tiny little vests for kids that small too.

We don't ride double with our toddlers, but they go leadline on their very adorable ponies - with a spotter. 

One very happy little girl meeting her new Newfoundland pony for the first time and letting her little sister go for a ride!









Some role reversal









This is the older girl... I think around 18 months old with her first pony - American Shetland cross









This is why we decided she needed a pony...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

LMBO!!!!!! Thats the best  lover her expression.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! I have never double rode with a wee one. But when my godson is big enough to wear a helmet i hope to. with a side walker of course. Here are some pictures I do have though

My god son Liam. The first time he came out at 5 weeks, and the second time at 9 months. He went up on the horse, but the horse didn't move haha i'll get there though. His moms okay with it, his dads a bit over protective LOL




















and on our first (and only show so far... its hard relying on others to trailer your places!) a family friends 4 year old daughter did a lead line class with my horse Cody and I!










^^Flag race :lol:


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I am to afraid to let my 11yr old - pony ride w/me..I couldnt imagine with a younger kiddo..
"My horse cant be trusted for that just yet"


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn~ Oh my goodness... those little kids are adorable. I love that expression on her little face in the last picture. What a great moment to catch on camera!

Those pictures are so cute, Angie! When the toddler I ride with was 8-9 months old-- about the same age as your godson is-- she was scared of horses, but boy it didn't take her long to warm up to them. Now when I carry her up to a stall to pet a horse she'll tell the horse to "Mere! Mere?" (Come here?) And if the horse doesn't come she'll say Peas? Mere peas? (Come here please?) It's _really_ adorable. She'll even make kissing noises like she does when she calls the dogs!

Franknbeans~ So if a horseback riding helmet has the best coverage, then why does the box say not to use it with a tricycle? Seems it would be the best for everything, no? Just wondered!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Horsecrazy-I don't have an answer, but I can tell you he also has a bike helmet already to ride his cars in the driveway. I will pay for both any day instead of risk injury. I have had my helmet save my melon a couple of times, and riding without is just not an option in our family. Like a life vest on the jet skis. Sure folks go without....they are typically the ones recovered later.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Absolutely adorable kids! Helmet a definite big yes, even with the best horse and child. My granddaughter, Chloe was riding on a lead line regularly at a year old, no fear, no matter how big the horse, at two she'd cry and cry, turn around, go back when we'd have to leave the horses. So at 2 and a half I got her a horse to have at home. Great old girl wouldnt put a foot wrong around her. At her 3rd Christmas she got her own pony saddle, of course new boots and western hat. So we saddle up the horse, she's of course wearing her new boots and hat, went to walk the loop road round the neighborhood just like we had been doing for months now. This walk the horse bucked. One buck, don't know why, doesn't matter at that point, horse is 15.2 , Chloe has a cowboy hat on and she went through the air and landed on the blacktop road. I can't describe the sickening feeling. But for the grace of God, I think I would have died if it had turned out any other way. Her mama ran and grabbed her up, there were 2 of us with her, I was leading and mom was just starting to video with her cell. We went straight home, she was crying but thank God alert and no visible injuries so we did pupil checks and watched her very very closely the rest of the day and when we went out to feed up she went too and even sat on her horse for a couple of minutes with mama at her side of course. We've since gotten her a pony, still have her horse too, and the pony has tossed her once, but with. Troxel helment on. I felt like I died a thousand deaths that day, seeing her land on the road, so never never again without a helment. I am so proud of her though, she always got back on with our help, and her mama didn't freak out like I thought she would.
What really freaks me out is our local Mule Days parade, crazy ******** put their little kids on the horse behind them, double, with no helment, half with no shoes on either to ride down the middle of the road with a crowd of other horses, marching bands, clowns and large crowds.
NO! I relearned a lesson I already knew and got slack about just because the boots and hat were so darned cute. Helments please, little ones are sooo cute on a horse, but not lying in the road. Sorry to be so long, but it's a feeling I'll never forget.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes... I know I should get her a helmet before any more riding, but I can't say "No" to her. She wants to get on so badly! I have NOT gone outside of the barn again though. A new helmet will be ordered very shortly.

That is just _so_ scary, oobie! I WOULD die it that happened to this little girl. Thanks for sharing your experience-- I will be far more cautious until we get her a tiny helmet.

Today we took her to cowboy church. It's a cowboy church in a barn, where you can bring your horse and ride before and after! (Unfortunately I didn't get to bring my horse there today though.) But anyway, she was pointing out all the horsies for me. Everyone thought she was so cute and one man singled her out, went out of his way, to have her pet his horse. 

Then she wanted to ride so bad I took her for a ten minute ride on my horse in the barn. She loved it, as usual! So far from the fearful girl she once was. Isn't it amazing how animals can open people up?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

This is hubby and 2 month old son on JoJo. 


Here is my son with his Grandpa (my dad) last summer.


We just got a buddy saddle that we have been using in the arena and pasture this spring. DS isn't sure he loves riding for very long so we are taking it slow. We found a helmet in his size (he's 3 now but very small) at Cal-Ranch.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

When they get older, you can ride with them! ****!!!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Horsecrazy teen, 
Does she have a stick horse yet? Chloe has 4 of them, you can get them at Dollar General stores cheap. They all have names of course, can be ridden indoors or outside and with more than one you can ride together LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

